# Microsofts Captchas für Windows Live geknackt



## Newsfeed (16 Februar 2009)

Spammern ist es gelungen, Microsofts Schutz vor automatischen Skripten zum Anlegen von Live Hotmail-Konten auszuhebeln. Damit lässt sich Microsofts Dienst zum massenhaften Versenden von Spam missbrauchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

